# I accidentally deleted my local area connection.



## SynysterShadows (Feb 19, 2010)

I accidentally deleted my local area connection 2. And now my computer's internet isn't working.But the internet works on my laptop and Xbox 360.When i deleted it i should have restarted the computer but i turned it off,if that makes any difference. And i have no clue how to install it again.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF please post the make and model of your computer,also check in device manager for any error flags ie yellow ! or red Xs and post what you find


----------



## SynysterShadows (Feb 19, 2010)

I already checked the device manager and there were no red flags or x's.The computer is a Dell Vostro 200.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Dell drivers are here:
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...ystemID=VOS_D_200&os=WLH&osl=en&catid=&impid=

What do you have listed under network adapters in the Device Manager?


----------



## SynysterShadows (Feb 19, 2010)

I cant get the driver from the link cause my pc's internet isn't working.And in the device manager its just my router.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Download it to a flash drive or burn to CD from a computer that has an internet connection. Then transfer the download to your computer.

What yellow! errors do you have in the Device Manager?

Bill


----------



## SynysterShadows (Feb 19, 2010)

There are no yellow! errors.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Is there an Intel driver listed under network adapters in the Device Manager?

Have you entered the BIOS and checked to see if the On Board Lan is enabled?

It is funny that there are no errors in the Device Manager.
If you had uninstalled the driver for your LAN it should post an error in the Device Manager.


----------



## SynysterShadows (Feb 19, 2010)

In the Device Manager there is a Intel(R) 82562V-2 10/100 Network Connection driver.
The Onboard LAN Controller is enabled. But the Onboard LAN Boot ROM is disabled.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

It appears the driver is installed.

Unplug both the Modem and Router for 30 sec.
If the Modem has a battery backup remove the battery.

Reinstall the battery

Plug the Modem in and wait for 1 minute
Plug the router back in and wait 1 minute

See if you are able to connect to the internet.


----------



## SynysterShadows (Feb 19, 2010)

If the driver is installed why isn't it in the Device Manager.And it still wouldn't let me go on the internet.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

From what you posted here the driver is listed in the Device Manager


> In the Device Manager there is a Intel(R) 82562V-2 10/100 Network Connection driver.


Have you powered cycled the modem and router?


----------



## SynysterShadows (Feb 19, 2010)

Yea but that was not the Driver i uninstalled. And i have power cycled the router and modem.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Is this a wired connection or wireless?

If you go to Start>Control Panel (switch to classic view)>Network Connections

What is listed?


----------



## SynysterShadows (Feb 19, 2010)

On the type its says LAN or High-Speed internet if thats what you mean.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Is there anything listed in this Network Connections window?
Local Area Connection
1394 Connection
Wireless Network connection


----------



## SynysterShadows (Feb 19, 2010)

It just says local area connection, it doesn't say if its wireless or wired.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Do you have the option to repair if you right click on it?


----------



## SynysterShadows (Feb 19, 2010)

It says i can repair


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Try it and post the results
Bill


----------



## SynysterShadows (Feb 19, 2010)

Still won't let me go on the internet.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Did it say the repair was successful?


----------



## SynysterShadows (Feb 19, 2010)

It said it was successful.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

What is your security (firewall, antivirus etc.)
What browser are you using?

Please do this
Go to Start>Run
type "cmd" without the quotes
A Dos window will open
type "ipconfig /all" without the quotes and note the space between g /

Also in the same window type "ping www.google.com" without the quotes

Post the info that appears.
Copy and paste the results to notepad and attach the finding to your post


----------



## SynysterShadows (Feb 19, 2010)

The web browser is Mozilla Firefox
The ipconfig /all results
Windows IP Configuration 
Host Name...............:dell_vostro
Primary Dns Suffix.....:
Node Type...............:Unknown
IP Routing Enabled.....:No 
WINS Proxy Enabled...:No
DNS Suffix Search List....:socal.rr.com

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix.....:socal.rr.com
Description:...............................:Intel(R) 82562-V-2 10/100 Network Connection
Physical Address.........................:00-1D-09-7D-5B-8A
Dhcp enabled.............................:Yes
Autoconfiguration enabled............:Yes
IP Address.................................:192.168.2.101
Subnet Mask..............................:255.255.255.0
Default Gateway.........................:192.168.2.1

The ping www.google.com results:

Pinging www.l.google.com[66.102.7.105] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 66.102.7.105: Bytes=32 time=15ms TTL=54
Reply from 66.102.7.105: Bytes=32 time=13ms TTL=54
Reply from 66.102.7.105: Bytes=32 time=14ms TTL=54
Reply from 66.102.7.105: Bytes=32 time=14ms TTL=54
Ping Statistics for 66.102.7.105:
Packets: Sent=4 Received=4 Lost=0(0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum=13ms, Maximum=16ms, Average=14ms


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Seeing you can ping google with 0 packet lost it appears your LAN is working
See if you can connect with Internet Explorer

Also:
*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*
For these commands, *Start*, *Run*, *CMD* to open a command prompt.

Reset *WINSOCK* entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset *TCP/IP* stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*
Reboot the machine.

Post another IPCONFIG /ALL

Bill


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

It's almost impossible that the LAN Connections 2 got deleted intentionally. Maybe it disappeared bec. of Malware/Spyware or Network Services not running.

Pls. disable any Security/Firewall software such as McAfee/Norton or Zone Alarm if you have any running in this computer.

Verify that these services are running, go to Control Panel => Admin tools => Services
COM+ Event System (for WZC issues) 
Computer Browser 
DHCP Client 
DNS Client 
Network Connections 
Network Location Awareness 
Remote Procedure Call (RPC) 
Server 
TCP/IP Netbios helper 
Wireless Zero Configuration ( XP wireless configurations only) 
WLAN AutoConfig ( Vista wireless configurations only) 
Workstation 

Please scan your computer for any Malware/Spyware => http://download.cnet.com/Malwarebytes-Anti-Malware/3000-8022_4-10804572.html. 
Then try connecting to the internet again. If this is unsuccessful please move on to the next one.

Wired your computer directly to the router. Please boot up in Safe Mode with Networking by restarting your computer, Tap F8 and select this option. Go to Control Panel => Network Connections and in here do you see the LAN 2?
Can you please try connecting to the Internet while in Safe Mode with Networking. Are you able to connect?

Another ipconfig /all info please while in Safe Mode, here's the guide:
Click on Start => run and type the word cmd on the blank field. From the black screen, type the word ipconfig /all and press enter. Right click on the black screen choose Select All and Paste the results here. 

Please post update and we'll all await.


----------

